

GitHub Diff helper (remove files from the diff view) - avitzurel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-diff-helper/dhggdgaoccikibijlbocggphcomehbih

======
avitzurel
Really cool chrome extension.

Usually, when you view a PR, you don't care about some files, this gives you
an option to remove them from the view and focus on what's important.

